# [SOLVED] PC Sound lag.



## Erinelda (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi. I am running an Asus P7P55D. i5 760 @2.8ghz. 8gigs ddr3 when I look at properties but SIW says my max memory is 4096 (wrong value reported by BIOS).. Whatever that means.

I have had regular Windows Xp pro/home, and Windows 7 x64 on this machine and they all worked fine. I was trying to upgrade to get my 8gigs working but I hated Windows 7 so someone told me to buy Windows xp x64.

Now my sound lags. It lags in both Firefox and IE. The mouths move before the speech on videos and they don't stop when I pause them until it catches up. Rebooting seems to help the lag from about 1 second down to 1/4 a second for a while. Sometimes games are affected, after a reboot it's undetectable. 

I tried:
Uninstalling the sound driver and rebooting so it auto installed.
Reinstalling Flash but Silverlight also lags.
Trying IE for videos.
Playing with the performance sliders of both speaker settings and audio output.

So far the only thing that gives mild improvement is a reboot. It's beyond annoying. Can I fix it? Also if SIW says BIOS is lying then should I just go back to my copy of regular XP? Why would my BIOS lie anyway? My main concern is fixing the irritating sound issue.
Well thanks for reading if you got this far.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: PC Sound lag.*

What about normal video playback (ie: not in a browser)? Audio lag is typically a codec issue, and not an audio driver issue.

As for the RAM...is the correct amount detected by the BIOS? Is the correct amount detected by Windows? If yes to both, then ignore SIW. Likely a software bug, especially on XP64.


----------



## Erinelda (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Sound lag.*

I tried a new operating system and every codec I can get my hands on, starting with the pack that has never given me problems before. Nothing.

What happens is mouths move .4 a second before they speak. In all browsers, VLC player, and other media players. I timed .4 seconds by adjust the lag with VLC.. Could it be hardware? Maybe my sound card is worn out?

This is really annoying. Rebooting helps it mildly but not for long. It will go from .4 to about .2, just off enough to still be distracting. 

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: PC Sound lag.*

Try the driver from here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P7P55D Deluxe


----------



## Erinelda (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Sound lag.*

Mine isn't deluxe but I heard you and looked up my own and got the VIA audio driver from there and it worked!! I waited almost a whole day to be sure and it is fixed. I feel like an idiot lol. The only thing that changed the last two installs was I used a driver detect tool to install my drivers. 
Now you know (if you didn't know before) that using those tools can be problematic and now I do too. 
That was so very annoying! Thank you very much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: PC Sound lag.*

Your welcome you now know the best place to get drivers is the maker either motherboard or computer third party programs often give inappropriate drivers


----------

